# Matting



## texasx96 (Mar 13, 2013)

Rowdy tends to get matts of fur under his ears pretty regularly. He swims a lot. I've tried brushing the fur under his ears more after a swim, but that doesn't seem to help much. Are there any suggestions on a better approach to stopping the matts? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

I have my groomer trim the fur under the ears a bit more than usual to avoid this.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

My Maddie always got the same ones. She had the silkiest cottony fur. I agree with having it trimmed shorter, and brush daily if you can. I never tried a conditioner, but that might help as well.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

My boy barely has fur longer then maybe a 1/2 inch under the ear. That area is never really seen and it constantly gets in knots/matts like you are describing. I would either do one of two things. Ask your groomer the next time you bring him in to trim all under the ear or you can do it yourself. 

This is one of my favorite 'how to' article that I try and follow myself. Potomac Valley Golden Retriever Club - Grooming A Golden's Ears


----------



## texasx96 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions-- I'll give that a shot. Funny... The dog in the article could be Rowdy's twin.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

I understand what your going through. Lucy has this cotton like fur that will matt so bad if I let it. I find most matts happen when she air dries after swimming or whatever. Try to dry if you can. One thing that has been a life saver is CC's Ice on Ice. I've gotten some matts out that I never thought I would.


----------

